# Sticky  Polk Audio TL 1 Sat Speaker (Each, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio TL 1 Sat Speaker (Each, Black)*

*Description:*
Big Speaker Sound Without The Big Speaker Whether you're looking for your first home theater sub/sat system or want to upgrade to more performance, you're in for a big surprise in a small, compact package from Polk Audio. The predecessor to Blackstone TL, our RM series, was always about "Big Speaker Sound Without The Big Speaker." Blackstone TL represents a significant leap forward, delivering an astonishing home theater performance never before heard in compact loudspeakers.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192120887*Feature*Time Lens Technology-The acoustic centers of the tweeter and mid-bass driver are located in the same plane for superior imaging
TL1 Satellite Aperiodic-Tuned Rear Port enables better blending with a subwoofer
2 1/2" Long-Throw Drivers With Dynamic Balance Driver Technology
1/2" Silk Dome Tweeters for crisp, clear imaging and smooth response that's never tiring.
Combination Keyhole Slot & 1/4" x 20 Threaded Insert fits all aftermarket ceiling and wall brackets for ultimate flexibility
.5 inches Silk-Dome Tweeters
Black
Curved Enclosure Design
Time Lens Technology
Tl1 Satellite Aperiodio-Tuned Rear Port*Item Height*6.5 inches*Item Length*4.75 inches*Item Width*3.75 inches*Label*Polk*Manufacturer*Polk*MPN*TL 1 Sat black*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*5.83 inches*Package Length*8.35 inches*Package Weight*2.34 pounds*Package Width*6.69 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*TL 1 Sat black*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk*SKU*Polk Audio TL1 Satellite Speaker -Single*Studio*Polk*Title*Polk Audio TL 1 Sat Speaker (Each, Black)*UPC*747192120887*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192120887*Item Weight*1.85 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*POLKTL1SATB
AM1335-A
PLKTL1SATBLK*Model*TL 1 Sat black*Color*Black*Warranty*5 years parts and labor*ReleaseDate*2010-09-15


----------

